# First fatty



## zimzwa (Jul 19, 2017)

I wasn't planning on smoking anything yesterday, but I couldn't get the idea of a fatty out of my head. 

My recipe:

2lbs ground beef
20 oz thick cut bacon (no maple,my mistake)
One red onion, chopped and lightly sauteed
One 8oz package of cheddar/jack mix (I only used about 6oz, should used more)
Salt and pepper

At the last minute,I whipped up a glaze with some leftover BBQ sauce, ketchup, mustard, honey and cider vinegar. 

Pics!!!







[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like a fine fatty from here.

chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Some of your pics didn't show up.. dam! 

Lol.. Nice though. I'm gonna try a pizza burger fatty one day.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2017)

Good looking fattie!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## lancep (Jul 20, 2017)

:Looks-Great:

Good job!


----------



## sauced (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice job.....looks delicious!!


----------



## zimzwa (Jul 24, 2017)

20170723_182319.jpg



__ zimzwa
__ Jul 24, 2017






The second was much better. Thinner bacon, more cheese, more salt.


----------

